# USB STORAGE ADAPTOR ?



## turboz (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, i have a 2003 Vw Jetta with the Double DIN Head unit (not moonsoon) And i want to Play Music from My USB memory Stick. Is there adapters kit out there. ? Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: USB STORAGE ADAPTOR ? (turboz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboz* »_Hi, i have a 2003 Vw Jetta with the Double DIN Head unit (not moonsoon) And i want to Play Music from My USB memory Stick. Is there adapters kit out there. ? Thank you

this will work for your car:
Dension USB adapter


----------

